# Bearded dragon enclosure for a newbie



## Reg casey (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi everyone i just signed up to this forum so plz be kind because i know this would have been asked before but here goes..
im going to get a bearded dragon i am sorting out my liscence as we speak. I have made my enclosure out of marine ply 900mm wide 600 high and 450 deep with a clear acrylic window virtually the same size... my lid is 2 parts with a piano hinge for the opening.. now my questions are more so about lighting... from what i have researched i need a 10.0 uvb tube and an infra red globe? Also im interested in knowing what ventilation and temps i should be looking at? my lid is going to have a mesh grill and was thinking maybe 1 on each side?? Any opinions would be awesome and id appreciate it cheers


----------



## chloe.j.f (Apr 25, 2018)

You’ll need a ubv tube, T8. The red bulbs damage their eyes so go for a basking reptile light or a halogen 90W light. Ubv has to cover a third of the enclosure 


Photos help heaps too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reg casey (Apr 25, 2018)

any ideas about ventilation


----------



## chloe.j.f (Apr 25, 2018)

Post some photos of what we are dealing with  maybe join up to “Bearded Dragon Community” on Facebook to get more accurate information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reg casey (Apr 26, 2018)

[doublepost=1524689845,1524689780][/doublepost]the lid is different now though with a lift up flap half way


----------



## chloe.j.f (Apr 26, 2018)

Looks way to small..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reg casey (Apr 26, 2018)

Its actually bigger than ones on disay in shops 900mm wide 600 high 450 deep
[doublepost=1524697000,1524696958][/doublepost]Display sorry


----------



## chloe.j.f (Apr 26, 2018)

Take a photo of what you are using dude hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reg casey (Apr 26, 2018)

Big for a juvenile
[doublepost=1524697152,1524697120][/doublepost]using?


----------



## chloe.j.f (Apr 26, 2018)

Do you want advice or not??..put something like a ruler up next to it and take a pic. Because it doesn’t look big enough at all, not even for a juvenile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reg casey (Apr 26, 2018)

um obviously u dont know ur mm then


----------



## chloe.j.f (Apr 26, 2018)

Yeah good luck getting advice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reg casey (Apr 26, 2018)

Ur quick to have a dig rather than tell me what the minimum size should be etc great help


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 26, 2018)

That would be ok for a Pygmy. A central or Eastern would like at least a 4x2x2foot enclosure,....ie. 120x60x60.
Being a daytime lizard, it would be better off with normal daytime globe rather than a red one. I've never heard of red globes being responsible for eye damage. I use the phillips reflector globes, between 100w and 60 w depending on how your tank is setup, and the current daytime temps to get to around 40C. Spot on with to 10% UVB. Although 8 would also do.


----------



## chloe.j.f (Apr 26, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




all the info you need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Gidday Reg & welcome to the forum, good to see you doing some research before buying;Too many people buy and then ask "why is my reptile sick?"As Chris said you want a 120x60x60 cm or 4x2x2 in the old money.I keep and breed central and pygmy beardies and have for many years.
10UV is good,forget the red light,you want something that looks like the sun;A bright white light !
Also forget most of the rubbish in the above advert ,it is American and mostly unavailable in Oz.
Don't use paper or tiles in your enclosure, you need a rough surface which wears down claws (sand,rocks,logs etc.) to prevent foot damage.
As for vents,1 at each end,1 high and 1 low to allow good air flow,you don't want any in the roof as this will let out too much heat and also you want your door in the front because coming from above scares your little friend as he thinks it is a threat.Check out my favourite website.. http://www.beautifuldragons.com/Nutrition.html
Hope this helps you mate,good luck with your new friend


----------



## Reg casey (Apr 26, 2018)

chloe.j.f said:


> Thank you plenty of info!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 26, 2018)

like I said ,ignore that yankee sH17,most of it is rubbish and the rest of it is not available here.
Beardies are an Australian native, we know more about them than the Americans who seem to think they are a tropical species whereas they actually come from the desert.
If you want to learn more check out http://www.australianbeardies.net/index.php


----------

